# GFCI Breaker & GFCI Outlet together???



## abinpa (Apr 11, 2009)

I have 2 GFCI Breakers already installed in my house. Both are for the kitchen appliance recepticals. I would like to just have GFCI outlets in the kitchen, rather than the normal outlets that are in there now (for ease of use in the event of a circuit overload). I am familiar with gfci outlet replacement, but am unsure if I can have a GFCI outlet on a GFCI breaker. I know it may be overdoing it, but is it dangerous or problematic?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Only problem would be which one will trip 1st

In the event of a circuit overload - the breaker will trip, not the GFCI outlet. The GFCI part of the outlet will ONLY trip if it detects an imbalance - IE a "leak"

A GFCI outlet is not an overload device


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

you cannot use both on the same circuit. One or the other. That is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

fixrite said:


> you cannot use both on the same circuit. One or the other. That is a recipe for disaster.


No it isn't.


----------



## fixrite (Mar 1, 2009)

Lawnguyandsparky...... you got some explaining to do cause my electrician says NO NO NO to using both at same time.


cheers


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

fixrite said:


> Lawnguyandsparky...... you got some explaining to do cause my electrician says NO NO NO to using both at same time.
> 
> 
> cheers


I don't have to explain anything. My master bath is protected by a GFCI breaker, there's a GFCI in the wall, and the hair dryer has a GFCI built into the cord. 

...and she's still not dead. :whistling2::huh:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

fixrite said:


> you cannot use both on the same circuit. One or the other. That is a recipe for disaster.


It's somewhat pointless to use both a breaker & an outlet
I can see multiple GFCI outlets on the same circuit properly wired off LINE feed

But there isn't any "disaster" waiting to happen
Some may even say it is safer, if the GFCI ouitlet fails the GFCI breaker will kick off
Most agree that double protection is not needed & a waste of $$
The problem will be which kicks off 1st


----------

